

Incubator Lemnos Labs Is Looking For Its Next Class Of Hardware Startups - amirhirsch
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/24/lemnos-labs/

======
jhuckestein
If you're cynical about Silicon Valley and all the mobile local social apps
these days, I suggest spending some time at Lemnos Labs and similar hardware
communities.

When I first walked in, I saw a giant machine that makes hamburgers. And an
electronic car. And a guitar with an app store. And a from-scratch coffee
machine. It's truly amazing and IMO much more substantial than many other
startups I know.

For the longest time it seemed as though entrepreneurs in Silicon Valley shied
away from hardware startups just because they aren't as leveraged as software
startups. I'm glad to see a healthy hardware hacking community emerging in the
bay area and hopefully we'll see lots of more hardware startups in the future.

